# Twitch.tv comes to the PlayStation 4



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

Announced yesterday is the ability for PS4 gamers (this fall) to "share" their game play direct to their Twitch.tv channel. It simply requires a press of the share button from their DualShock 4 wireless controller and suddenly they are broadcasting their game for the world to see. Non broadcasters who are fans of the Twitch.tv channels also get an app on the PlayStation to watch their favorite Twitch channels (no PS Plus plan required).

So now it'll be easier than ever to stream live (and on demand) game play to the HDTV.








This announcement gives confirmation that Twitch broadcasting will be able to be done direct from both the Xbox One and PlayStation 4. This is great news for many console gamers, except those that have been waiting on this ability for the PS3 and don't anticipate early upgrading to the PS4. This pours salt on their wounds.

According to some gamers, and many people concurred, "the only thing that XBox One had over PS4 was Twitch. Now there is just absolutely no reason to buy an XBox One."

Console wars, gotta love it.

*About Twitch.tv*

So, what is Twitch.tv anyway? According to their About Us page:

"Twitch is the leading video platform and community for gamers with more than 38 million visitors per month." They "want to connect gamers around the world by allowing them to broadcast, watch, and chat from everywhere they play."

So this isn't just for broadcasting game play from the latest XBox and PS consoles, it's about "gaming" in general.

Besides having games being broadcast and discussed in all genres, they host world class gamers (and rookies), giant video game events, and online video shows about, well, gaming. Some of the shows include: Joystiq, Gamespot, Destructoid, LiveonThree, ManvsGame, and Day9.

I personally wouldn't mind seeing some live Atari action. Perhaps a game of H.E.R.O. or one of the Swordquests.


----------

